# Grooming the back end



## Hava-Andy (Jan 5, 2014)

:kiss::hail:Well being new to this smaller breed (we have always had labs, but had to switch up due to kids allergies) thought I would share our first experience with learning the necessity of grooming the "hind end". This AM at 6am, prior to first cup of coffee, I took Andy out promptly after getting him out of his kennel. I noticed that he "squatted" several times but nothing was happening?! I alerted my husband to this and we took a look-see to see what was going on.....we found that he had some previous "poopsies" that had become tangled up in the hind hair and were causing him trouble with his morning duties  Needless to say we immediately gave him a warm bath and began to clean him up, not a pleasant job for him or us!!! Today was also his first appointment with a groomer as we were having my son's family b-day party today and he was getting his first intro to the rest of our family. We made sure the groomer trimmed him good and we have learned a valuable lesson.....for Andy's sake and ours!! LOL


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Hava-Andy said:


> :kiss::hail:Well being new to this smaller breed (we have always had labs, but had to switch up due to kids allergies) thought I would share our first experience with learning the necessity of grooming the "hind end". This AM at 6am, prior to first cup of coffee, I took Andy out promptly after getting him out of his kennel. I noticed that he "squatted" several times but nothing was happening?! I alerted my husband to this and we took a look-see to see what was going on.....we found that he had some previous "poopsies" that had become tangled up in the hind hair and were causing him trouble with his morning duties  Needless to say we immediately gave him a warm bath and began to clean him up, not a pleasant job for him or us!!! Today was also his first appointment with a groomer as we were having my son's family b-day party today and he was getting his first intro to the rest of our family. We made sure the groomer trimmed him good and we have learned a valuable lesson.....for Andy's sake and ours!! LOL


SO fun! I think we've all been there, Hava-Andy!! Hope you have a good birthday party.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Yep, been there too many times to count. It will become part of your routine to "check" the backside after every pooping session. I still haven't figured how to trim the back leg hair so the poop doesn't land on top of her hair as she squats.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Diann said:


> Yep, been there too many times to count. It will become part of your routine to "check" the backside after every pooping session. I still haven't figured how to trim the back leg hair so the poop doesn't land on top of her hair as she squats.


My life has entirely changed since switching to entirely raw; firm, white crumbly poo, no more stickiness, no more caught-in-hair horrors, hooray!!! Well, I know there'll still be the occasional problem but at least it's not happening as regularly as it did on her previous diet.


----------

